# Straight, Bi, or Gay?



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

I was having a conversation in another thread that made me want to start this topic. Lately I've been hearing a lot about "straight" guys who occasionally get it on with other guys.Yet they still call themselves straight. Shouldn't they be at least called bi if they're doing it more than once? I know I'm opening a can of worms here, but let's try to keep this discussion open and civil. I've been thinking about this and realized that, while I don't care what anyone else does with their life, I may, if I'm being totally honest here, feel a bit threatened as a woman if I dated a guy who went off and did these things. (Let's make it clear...I'd be angry first and foremost about being cheated on,because I don't believe in deception like that. If you're gonna fuck other people, both parties must be aware, and have a choice in whether they want to be in an open relationship.)Anyway...I think if it was with another guy I might question myself as a woman, or feel a little "extra" hurt because I simply cannot compete.(I know, Stoney has weird little things going on in her head.)
So what do you guys think? If a "straight" person participates in sex acts with someone of the same gender more than once (because they enjoy it, not talking about forced scenarios here), do they lose their official straight badge?EDIT: And yes, I've heard of the Kinsey scale, I just want opinions.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Apr 16, 2009)

They are homos and that's it, they just say their not gay because they don't want to be. Usually acts like that are triggered by a traumatic event in their childhood.


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 16, 2009)

If a "straight" person participates in sex acts with someone of the same gender more than once (because they enjoy it, not talking about forced scenarios here), do they lose their official straight badge?[/quote]

*Uh, yeah.*

*Shiite straight here.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Well...I don't think they can be called homosexuals, really, either, because they still like women.I'm thinking Bi.But I'm trying to get some different perspectives here.


strangerdude562 said:


> They are homos and that's it, they just say their not gay because they don't want to be. Usually acts like that are triggered by a traumatic event in their childhood.


Can you elaborate?Do you mean you are straight? Or my post is shiite,lol?EDIT, nevermind, I was a little slow on the draw.So, so far, three of us say they are not straight.


Bud Frosty said:


> If a "straight" person participates in sex acts with someone of the same gender more than once (because they enjoy it, not talking about forced scenarios here), do they lose their official straight badge?


*Uh, yeah.*

*Shiite straight here.*[/quote]


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 16, 2009)

A man who has sex, kisses, etc another man is 100% gay. Anyone who tells you otherwise is still in the closet. And yes, the same goes for porn stars. A "straight man in a gay porn" is a liar.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Even if he still does it with women? Doesn't that make him bi?Or do you not believe in bi? Do you think the same rules apply to girls? I kissed girls before at a bar as a joke, and did a hands on approach to "feel" where a girl's g spot was for reference.(It was really clinical.) I wasn't turned on by the experiences, and wasn't doing them for my own pleasure, just as a joke or in the case of the g spot, to better understand my own body. I think I'm straight, with strong leanings towards non sexual, lol.


GrowTech said:


> A man who has sex, kisses, etc another man is 100% gay. Anyone who tells you otherwise is still in the closet. And yes, the same goes for porn stars. A "straight man in a gay porn" is a liar.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 16, 2009)

Well the act of two men kissing is a GAY act, even if he is bisexual which is 100% possible. 

The only instances when it is not gay for one man to kiss another: A friend, brother, or father on his death bed, or two get two really hot girls to have group sex.

Having sex with another man in the same room is okay as long as you don't look eachother in the eyes, touch junk, or anything shady like that. 

Watching a couple have sex is okay though.

Two guys and one girl is okay if the situation is right... The girl has to be hotter than the situation is gay... and even then it's still iffy.


I don't personally have anything against gay, bi, lesbian, transsexual... This is just my take on things... and the sort of guidelines I keep for me.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 16, 2009)

Also, you touching a females gspot at a bar might not be bisexual or lesbian if done for reference, but it is certainly 100% disgusting, I've had enough sex with strangers to know that it is really gross.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Smo KING (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I was having a conversation in another thread that made me want to start this topic. Lately I've been hearing a lot about "straight" guys who occasionally get it on with other guys.Yet they still call themselves straight. Shouldn't they be at least called bi if they're doing it more than once? I know I'm opening a can of worms here, but let's try to keep this discussion open and civil. I've been thinking about this and realized that, while I don't care what anyone else does with their life, I may, if I'm being totally honest here, feel a bit threatened as a woman if I dated a guy who went off and did these things. (Let's make it clear...I'd be angry first and foremost about being cheated on,because I don't believe in deception like that. If you're gonna fuck other people, both parties must be aware, and have a choice in whether they want to be in an open relationship.)Anyway...I think if it was with another guy I might question myself as a woman, or feel a little "extra" hurt because I simply cannot compete.(I know, Stoney has weird little things going on in her head.)
> So what do you guys think? If a "straight" person participates in sex acts with someone of the same gender more than once (because they enjoy it, not talking about forced scenarios here), do they lose their official straight badge?EDIT: And yes, I've heard of the Kinsey scale, I just want opinions.


 If someone kills someone just once are they still considered a murderer..Yes I believe if a man enagages another and still likes women as well then he would be considered bisexual.Now if he also engages animals which is beastiality then he is a trisexual


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

You're right, it is a homosexual act.I agree. As for the rest, it sounds kinda like the official straight guy rules I was always exposed to around my brothers, lol.


GrowTech said:


> Well the act of two men kissing is a GAY act, even if he is bisexual which is 100% possible.
> 
> The only instances when it is not gay for one man to kiss another: A friend, brother, or father on his death bed, or two get two really hot girls to have group sex.
> 
> ...


No, silly.I kissed girls at a bar, the g spot thing was private, and I knew her.


GrowTech said:


> Also, you touching a females gspot at a bar might not be bisexual or lesbian if done for reference, but it is certainly 100% disgusting, I've had enough sex with strangers to know that it is really gross.
> 
> Again, just my opinion.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 16, 2009)

Smo KING said:


> If someone kills someone just once are they still considered a murderer..Yes I believe if a man enagages another and still likes women as well then he would be considered bisexual.Now if he also engages animals which is beastiality then he is a trisexual


Sounds like a dinosaur


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like we have a pretty unanimous decision. I had a psych professor say that 1 in 4 men has a homosexual experience at some point in their life. I dont know if thats true are not, sounds pretty high to me.


----------



## Nocturn3 (Apr 17, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> Looks like we have a pretty unanimous decision. I had a psych professor say that 1 in 4 men has a homosexual experience at some point in their life. I dont know if thats true are not, sounds pretty high to me.


Maybe he was just trying to talk you into something. 

"It's no big deal. One in four men does it at some point" lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Even if he still does it with women? Doesn't that make him bi?Or do you not believe in bi? Do you think the same rules apply to girls? I kissed girls before at a bar as a joke, and did a hands on approach to "feel" where a girl's g spot was for reference.(It was really clinical.) I wasn't turned on by the experiences, and wasn't doing them for my own pleasure, just as a joke or in the case of the g spot, to better understand my own body. I think I'm straight, with strong leanings towards non sexual, lol.


 
Even if he still does it with women...

You know, I don;lt blame women, because some of you are so friggen gorgeous, but I think the majority of women are lesbian to some extent, whereas it is realy more of a defect when seen by and in the male population...

I may be totaly blinded by being male though... lol, maybe we should ask some hermies..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah. I don't know. 


hom36rown said:


> Looks like we have a pretty unanimous decision. I had a psych professor say that 1 in 4 men has a homosexual experience at some point in their life. I dont know if thats true are not, sounds pretty high to me.


But, isn't that a double standard? I'm totally not lesbian, I'm pretty sure of that. And the fact that the things I did with the girls wan't a turn on for me pretty much cinches it. It was all so clinical. But then again, I'm not really a tremendously sexual person, as is.


ANC said:


> Even if he still does it with women...
> 
> You know, I don;lt blame women, because some of you are so friggen gorgeous, but I think the majority of women are lesbian to some extent, whereas it is realy more of a defect when seen by and in the male population...
> 
> I may be totaly blinded by being male though... lol, maybe we should ask some hermies..


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2009)

Lets rephrase that to BI-curious, I have yet to meet a girl who didn't find some women attractive at some level... I'm not saying they would jump into munching carpet...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, I can admit when another woman is good looking. But I can't say I'd like to play with their boobs or anything.I have wondered if it would be easier to date other women at times, at least in terms of empathy....Although I am a lot less feminine than a "typical" woman, so I'd probably get tired of her if she was too girly.I get along easier with guys friendship wise.


ANC said:


> Lets rephrase that to BI-curious, I have yet to meet a girl who didn't find some women attractive at some level... I'm not saying they would jump into munching carpet...


----------



## WRRide (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry about the late post but i just came across this thread, I personally think there is a sliding scale from straight to gay and everyone falls somewhere in between. I can admit just like stony when a guy is decent looking, although I find that my definition of decent looking is way off from people(male or female) who are looking at guys on a sexual level


----------



## Psychopassive (Apr 23, 2009)

I think if you allow the odd homosexual experience, then the term straight becomes meaningless. I think there's a difference between someone who's gay, and feels very strongly attracted to their own gender, and someone who mostly has straight sex but goes same sex occasionally, but neither of them are straight. IMHO

If a man mostly has sex with women, but ocassionally shags a female sheep, is he straight, gay or Welsh?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 23, 2009)

Theres a sayin in prison:
Ya can slang dope fer 20 years and kill 500 people, but ya suck 1 dick or tell on 1 person and yer a faggot-ass-rat.
I reckon that a lot of ppls mentality out here is the same way and thats a DAWG Damn shame! If I found out that my married friend likes to blow another guy from time to time, I wud try to act like I didnt care. Its not fer me, but so wat?!? I also shave my head, but do not have a problem in the world w/my friends that have hair. Reckon my parents ruined me by raisin me w/such liberal morals.
BTW, IMHO, they are bi


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd say they're mostly straight but with some bisexual tendencies. You can be a straight guy and have sex with other dudes, I have no problem with this label. To me it says "I'm attracted to women, but dammit... sometimes I just like to fuck."

Nothing wrong, there. ^^

Also, there seems to be a negative stigma attached to those types of fellas. Girls don't usually catch heat about being mostly straight but occasionally hooking up with a chick when they're drunk or whatever. People seem to think it 'cute' or 'hot'... but really, it sends a message that pisses me off. A lot of guys are under the impression that lesbians are gay because they haven't found the right man yet. That is basically what they're sold by the media (what was the hit song last summer? 'I Kissed a Girl'? Case and point.)... so I can't really blame them... but it's something I run into a lot. 

...Sorry for that soapbox moment. >.> I'm getting sick and tired of people not understanding that I'm a lesbian because I'm not attracted to men... NOT because I haven't met the right one yet. And people like Katy Perry make that battle harder for me. FUCK HER. I WANNA PUNCH HER IN THE TITS.

Ahem.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Interesting input from all of you, thanks. I guess I'm one of those folks that thinks you can't technically be straight if you do it with people of the same sex on a regular basis...just kinda makes things confusing.So maybe we should combine straight and bisexual and call them braight?


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

I've always been fond of 'Three Beer Queer'. XD


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Hah, I've never heard of that one before.


CanadianCoyote said:


> I've always been fond of 'Three Beer Queer'. XD


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

It fits the bill nicely, I think.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

So we should make kind of a kinsey scale of our own...straight, 3 beer queer, bi,aerobics instructor, gay.Feel free to add to that, lol.


CanadianCoyote said:


> It fits the bill nicely, I think.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

aerobics instructor LOL!!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe we should throw drill sergeant into the mix somewhere, too.


CanadianCoyote said:


> aerobics instructor LOL!!!!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree! That seems like a good label. XD


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*most of the gay people I've known in my life have been trisexual....they will try anything...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Can openers,bottle caps,paint guns....


tipsgnob said:


> *most of the gay people I've known in my life have been trisexual....they will try anything...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*looks like no is winning.......*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

Interesting. Maybe them guys are just in denial?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

isn't that river in africa?


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2009)

Egypt, yes! Which is in Africa...


----------



## josh4321 (May 2, 2009)

im bi so what but im in a long term relationship for the last 2 years with my gf but yes i have been with guys and girls


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 2, 2009)

i read this as if 2 girls were going at it. so i picked undecided. i've seen several girls that i would consider "straight" fool around. but i dont know exactly what theyre thinking... so i have no idea lol


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (May 2, 2009)

if a guy or a girl has sex, in any way, with both sexes, that person is bi-sexual. in my opinion, a bi-sexual is worse than a gay person. they'll do whatever to whomever, whenever. at least a gay person has made a choice. bi-sexuals are just caligulites in my book.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 2, 2009)

... Being gay isn't a choice. BELIEVE me, if I had a choice... I'd be straight.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*if I had a choice I would be a lesbian.........*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 2, 2009)

My life would be SO much easier if I weren't gay. I tried for a LONG time to just force myself to be straight. Didn't work. Nearly killed me, in fact. So... I came to terms with it.

AND I LOVE PUSSY.

^^


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*we have so much in common...could it be possible I'm lesbian?*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 2, 2009)

All guys are lesbians, I think.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 2, 2009)

*I have some plaid shirts........*


----------



## aba (May 2, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> ... Being gay isn't a choice. BELIEVE me, if I had a choice... I'd be straight.


you could choose to not have straight sex...


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> All guys are lesbians, I think.


I'm a guy and I'll admit Imma lesbian, I love the pussy...lol


----------



## aba (May 2, 2009)

hey futbol.madrid did you see Real Madrid play today? pretty pathetic hay? lol jk 
Im a Lyon supporter im glad they did better against Barcelona than Madrid.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 2, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have some plaid shirts........*


ROFL I'm wearing one right now. I have like... eight. XD Plaid pants, too.


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 3, 2009)

I just cant wait till nex season aba finally we'll spend some money on a better team...barcelona is just a rediculously good team...when u got eto n henry ur set ta begin with add messi ta the equation...idk wat ta do lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 3, 2009)

Not judging.Just asking opinions.


josh4321 said:


> im bi so what but im in a long term relationship for the last 2 years with my gf but yes i have been with guys and girls


Now,now.This isn't about how we feel morally about it.Bi sexual people can be ethical people too.Just as straights can be assholes.We're all just people.


Silky Shagsalot said:


> if a guy or a girl has sex, in any way, with both sexes, that person is bi-sexual. in my opinion, a bi-sexual is worse than a gay person. they'll do whatever to whomever, whenever. at least a gay person has made a choice. bi-sexuals are just caligulites in my book.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 3, 2009)

Assholes come in all shapes, sizes and colors after all.


----------



## hookbills (May 10, 2009)

By definition that person can not be straight. Straight desires the opposite sex


----------



## cream8 (May 10, 2009)

it seems like its the american way to name something and put it inside a box. gay, bi, straight....to me it doesnt matter...then again i dont really live the american way


----------



## Splinter88 (May 10, 2009)

i read the first page..skipped to the last so idk what i missed. I am homophobic, so my answer is obvious. If a dude..does anything with another DUDE..= homosaurus rex. It's disgusting and to be honest i don't believe we were created to mingle so.. furthermore how can a guy be attracted to another guys hairy bum??? Get aids or some flesh eating disease ASAP, no one will care because only 3% of the population IS ACTUALLY GAY. ADAM & EVE, NOT ADAM & STEVE.


----------



## avengedsevenfold (May 10, 2009)

This topic's question is so retarded. The thread starter must be like 10 or something....obviously if you take a dick up ur ass once in a while, then you GAY. Now that doesn't include if you got raped in prison or something, then ur just a lil pussy.

Oh and i hate all these people who support gay people or try and be all politically correct. Argh! Politically correct people piss me the fuck off! Think for yourselves people.

Fuck that! I'm not afraid to say that i 100% do NOT support gay marriage.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 10, 2009)

So, are you saying that people can not be bisexual... just gay or straight?

Nice comments... so, if we don't think just like you, that means we can't think for ourselves?? I have to say, to me, you come off as the on with the mentality of a 10 yr. old. 



avengedsevenfold said:


> This topic's question is so retarded. The thread starter must be like 10 or something....obviously if you take a dick up ur ass once in a while, then you GAY. Now that doesn't include if you got raped in prison or something, then ur just a lil pussy.
> 
> Oh and i hate all these people who support gay people or try and be all politically correct. Argh! Politically correct people piss me the fuck off! Think for yourselves people.
> 
> Fuck that! I'm not afraid to say that i 100% do NOT support gay marriage.


----------



## avengedsevenfold (May 10, 2009)

Don't even get me started on bisexuals. Bisexuality is (not all cases, but for the most part) a trend.

And no, by all means i support people thinking for themselves. Unfortunately, people don't do that. The government and the media (such crap as MTV with all its gay show) now say that being gay is okay and fine...so suddenly everybody is a gay supporter. I was watching MTV a couple months ago and they had some show with a transgender person on it and trying to be all supportive of transgender people now too. What's next? They prolly gonna put some dude who fucks sheep on there next...and watch everybody will suddenly become pro-bestiality.

Anyways....long speech that pretty much just says "THINK FOR YOURSELVES PEOPLE"



Leothwyn said:


> So, are you saying that people can not be bisexual... just gay or straight?
> 
> Nice comments... so, if we don't think just like you, that means we can't think for ourselves?? I have to say, to me, you come off as the on with the mentality of a 10 yr. old.


----------



## cream8 (May 10, 2009)

to each there own. everyone deserves the right to be happy. it has no effect on me or on any of you whatsoever. does it really even matter? no!


----------



## Leothwyn (May 10, 2009)

Are you serious?! Do you think there weren't people who were tolerant of gays before there was MTV. I hate to break it to you, but tolerant people have always been around. There are plenty of right wing wing-nuts all over in the media too... does that mean that you are just following them blindly? I'm pretty sure people can think for themselves AND come to different conclusions than you.

Why the fuck do people like you get so worked up over other people's personal relationships?? Nobody's asking you to be gay or anything. Do you also get all pissed off at heterosexuals who are attracted to overweight people, or thin people, or something other than what you are attracted to? Why does it even matter to you??


avengedsevenfold said:


> And no, by all means i support people thinking for themselves. Unfortunately, people don't do that. The government and the media (such crap as MTV with all its gay show) now say that being gay is okay and fine...so suddenly everybody is a gay supporter. I was watching MTV a couple months ago and they had some show with a transgender person on it and trying to be all supportive of transgender people now too. What's next? They prolly gonna put some dude who fucks sheep on there next...and watch everybody will suddenly become pro-bestiality.
> 
> Anyways....long speech that pretty much just says "THINK FOR YOURSELVES PEOPLE"


----------



## eric8313 (May 10, 2009)

it depends for girls its ok, but not for guys


----------



## avengedsevenfold (May 10, 2009)

I hate people who say that just because it doesn't directly affect me i shouldn't give a shit. Well if some dude in new york city kills somebody, should i just be like "oh well to each man his own'? fuck no. murder/rape/extortion/abuse/etc will not occur to all of us but that doesn't mean we should just turn a blind shoulder to it. 

And as for me listening to right-wing propaganda....sorry to break it to ya but i don't watch the news, i don't watch tv (unless its UFC or football), and i don't follow the crowd. Have fun thinking JUST like everybody else. Must be fun running around in a box.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 10, 2009)

The right wing isn't the enemy... it's the religious zealots that pollute the GOP that're the ones we should be butting heads with.


----------



## Leothwyn (May 10, 2009)

Nice comparison. Except, people being gay are not only not hurting you - they are not hurting ANYONE. A bit different with a murderer. I doubt you're really dumb enough to think your comparison makes much sense. 

Wow, you don't watch TV... but just got done spouting off a bunch of bullshit about the shows on MTV, and how anyone who doesn't agree with you was brainwashed by them and other media.

As far as following the crowd goes... I came to the conclusion that people ought to be free to do what they want when they aren't hurting anyone - before MTV existed. I grew up in a backwards, conservative area full of people like you... and you say I'm just following the crowd? Take a look at yourself... there are tons of people like you around. You're not the free-thinking pioneer that you imagine yourself to be.

Anyway, all you seem to have are ridiculous comparisons like that, and silly, pointless insults... I know it's ridiculous to argue with people like you - I should've known better than to even chime in here. I'm done. You can continue on your own.



avengedsevenfold said:


> I hate people who say that just because it doesn't directly affect me i shouldn't give a shit. Well if some dude in new york city kills somebody, should i just be like "oh well to each man his own'? fuck no. murder/rape/extortion/abuse/etc will not occur to all of us but that doesn't mean we should just turn a blind shoulder to it.
> 
> And as for me listening to right-wing propaganda....sorry to break it to ya but i don't watch the news, i don't watch tv (unless its UFC or football), and i don't follow the crowd. Have fun thinking JUST like everybody else. Must be fun running around in a box.


----------



## cream8 (May 11, 2009)

how many homosexuals would choose to be straight if they could? the sad thing is alot. so many feel out of place, unloved, confused, depressed, they would trade anything for family acceptance, and peer acceptance, to lead a normal life...unfortunatly its not a choice and surprise surprise its nothing new. 

peace and love to all. no exceptions


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

That's your opinion.However, your religion should not dictate laws.


Splinter88 said:


> i read the first page..skipped to the last so idk what i missed. I am homophobic, so my answer is obvious. If a dude..does anything with another DUDE..= homosaurus rex. It's disgusting and to be honest i don't believe we were created to mingle so.. furthermore how can a guy be attracted to another guys hairy bum??? Get aids or some flesh eating disease ASAP, no one will care because only 3% of the population IS ACTUALLY GAY. ADAM & EVE, NOT ADAM & STEVE.


Hey, thanks for stopping by and getting mouthy.I'm a 31 year old woman, thanks.I'm just asking for opinions, I didn't ask for all the people who can't discuss anything without flinging insults like a 10 year old to come by and start shit talking.I do think for myself.I think, as long as it's between consdenting adults and nobody gets hurt, its THEIR business.As for getting raped in prison,rape is rape,and I bet if 20 large inmates held you down and butt fucked you, you'd think twice about calling rape victims pussies.


avengedsevenfold said:


> This topic's question is so retarded. The thread starter must be like 10 or something....obviously if you take a dick up ur ass once in a while, then you GAY. Now that doesn't include if you got raped in prison or something, then ur just a lil pussy.
> 
> Oh and i hate all these people who support gay people or try and be all politically correct. Argh! Politically correct people piss me the fuck off! Think for yourselves people.
> 
> Fuck that! I'm not afraid to say that i 100% do NOT support gay marriage.


Thank you.


Leothwyn said:


> So, are you saying that people can not be bisexual... just gay or straight?
> 
> Nice comments... so, if we don't think just like you, that means we can't think for ourselves?? I have to say, to me, you come off as the on with the mentality of a 10 yr. old.


Why do you anti gay people always try the sheep or children argument?EVERY ONE of you does it.Why not think for yourself and come up with a more reasonable arguement?


avengedsevenfold said:


> Don't even get me started on bisexuals. Bisexuality is (not all cases, but for the most part) a trend.
> 
> And no, by all means i support people thinking for themselves. Unfortunately, people don't do that. The government and the media (such crap as MTV with all its gay show) now say that being gay is okay and fine...so suddenly everybody is a gay supporter. I was watching MTV a couple months ago and they had some show with a transgender person on it and trying to be all supportive of transgender people now too. What's next? They prolly gonna put some dude who fucks sheep on there next...and watch everybody will suddenly become pro-bestiality.
> 
> Anyways....long speech that pretty much just says "THINK FOR YOURSELVES PEOPLE"


----------



## cream8 (May 11, 2009)

the kids handle is named after a shitty metal band. he's 14 and has alot of growing up to do stoney.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

He's entitled to his opinion,I guess,but it does seem we've been getting a lot of hateful people on here lately.Makes me tired and kinda sad.


cream8 said:


> the kids handle is named after a shitty metal band. he's 14 and has alot of growing up to do stoney.


----------



## cream8 (May 11, 2009)

this could cheer ya up


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q95kX_EP2Nk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q95kX_EP2Nk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

Can't see it?


cream8 said:


> this could cheer ya up
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q95kX_EP2Nk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q95kX_EP2Nk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cream8 (May 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q95kX_EP2Nk


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

Ahh, yes, I learned about Bill Hicks from this site.Spent a night watching every video I could find on the net on him.


cream8 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q95kX_EP2Nk


----------



## cream8 (May 11, 2009)

he was ahead of his time....or way way behind....

smoke a bowl and watch this. you will smile i promise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eirtnlOLUJI


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

Well, I can't smoke, I'm kinda sick,prolly the swine flu, lol!(I'm getting better, just had to sleep all day.)Checking threads and going back to bed to sweat the rest out.I'm watching it, then back to the sack.


cream8 said:


> he was ahead of his time....or way way behind....
> 
> smoke a bowl and watch this. you will smile i promise
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eirtnlOLUJI


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

Hey that's a cool way to reuse stuff nobody wants.Wish I was that good.


----------



## cream8 (May 11, 2009)

life is an art adventure. the jeremy fish one is dope


----------



## CaptnJack (May 11, 2009)

Well there are two things i'd like to say, someone already pegged it right on, no matter what, if a person commits a sexual act with the same sex, multiple times out of preference or simple enjoyment in a sexual nature, then they are gay, you see, the thing is people were created/evolved (to avoid a whole other convo) to fit in a certain manner to forwardly project society and human race, this is what we call the "norm" im kinda on the border as far as whether Bi even exist, one hand yes the terminology is right, yet not so much in a literal sense, like Bi "CURIOUS" is there, but i'd say its just Curiosity and that be the name tagged to is, but Bi alone nah not really, and its funny stoney, cuz the second part is, you feel what alot of guys feel, its a sad feeling really, and one that (particularly this specific sit.) women are not use to in my opinion, but now society is gettin use to the fact that gay ppl really ARENT goin anywhere. i mean i believe every/anyone has the right to be happy and have nothing against gay ppl at all, got quite some family thats gay, i love em to death, BUT i will not be shy to say, i dont agree with it, it goes against the natural order of nature, i mean its a simple feat of procreation that holds the creditability of my point. find a flawless way to procreate with no drawbacks or downfall, and i'll be 100% supportive.


----------



## CaptnJack (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *avengedsevenfold*
> This topic's question is so retarded. The thread starter must be like 10 or something....obviously if you take a dick up ur ass once in a while, then you GAY. Now that doesn't include if you got raped in prison or something, then ur just a lil pussy.


hmm lets see you go to prison, then see how you fair against some mean brutal mother fuckers, i mean since YOU'RE not a pussy right? 

has nothin to do with bein a pussy dude, you DO need to grow up, you know very little about what life is really like apparently, see I'D rather die then go to prison for that same fact, and if i did go, i'd stab the meanest mother fucker just SO he'd kill me, i'd rather that then get fucked in the ass, then again who's to say if i stab him he wont just do both, you dont have many choices in prison kid, all the more reason for me to stay out


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

I understand what you're saying, and thank you for saying it in an adult manner.I personally do not believe it is "unnatural",I think it's just another of nature's attempts at population control.I had two cats who were gay and l9oved each other very much.It shows that it does occur in nature, IMO.


CaptnJack said:


> Well there are two things i'd like to say, someone already pegged it right on, no matter what, if a person commits a sexual act with the same sex, multiple times out of preference or simple enjoyment in a sexual nature, then they are gay, you see, the thing is people were created/evolved (to avoid a whole other convo) to fit in a certain manner to forwardly project society and human race, this is what we call the "norm" im kinda on the border as far as whether Bi even exist, one hand yes the terminology is right, yet not so much in a literal sense, like Bi "CURIOUS" is there, but i'd say its just Curiosity and that be the name tagged to is, but Bi alone nah not really, and its funny stoney, cuz the second part is, you feel what alot of guys feel, its a sad feeling really, and one that (particularly this specific sit.) women are not use to in my opinion, but now society is gettin use to the fact that gay ppl really ARENT goin anywhere. i mean i believe every/anyone has the right to be happy and have nothing against gay ppl at all, got quite some family thats gay, i love em to death, BUT i will not be shy to say, i dont agree with it, it goes against the natural order of nature, i mean its a simple feat of procreation that holds the creditability of my point. find a flawless way to procreate with no drawbacks or downfall, and i'll be 100% supportive.


----------



## cream8 (May 11, 2009)

it occors in nature with many many species


----------



## CaptnJack (May 11, 2009)

i actually have to disagree if science has shown anything it is that nature is a delicate balance, animals like cats and dogs are a good example of this we see them everyday, over population IS a problem, but the real danger is in inbreeding, not the sense we're use to, just eventually over thousands of years (like say ooohhh idk 2000 maybe? lol) we ARE getting to a point not too far in the future where there is very few ppl within our own country that dont share a a chromosome or two. you'd really be surprised, thats why there is such a population control over domestic animals because they're at a point where its inbreeding and is very health hazardous to them, as it will with humans, as for your cats, how can anyone say they were gay, but on the other hand who's to say they weren't, i cant say much cuz idk how they acted with each other.

hope my ramble makes sense.

on another note, im not trying to be controversial, but lets talk rights. now as i doo agree they desrve equality rights, the BIGGEST talk is gay marriage, this is a touchy subject and i say this with all respect and no offense, but the argument is its not equal that they cant get married, and that its an infringment on their rights, yet it REALLY isn't a constitutional right, at all. and in fact marriage IS a religious act of commitment under god, but there ARE domestic partnerships in effect, and it gives them pretty much the same abilities as a married couple i just dont know what the argument REALLY is....and im all for a good rebutle but somethings i hear are just quite ignorant, especially that perez hilton guy on ms. california, that was quite a bit outa line. she was being honest with herself and everyone else, instead of following and lying to herself and masses. she said it very respectfully and without downing the gay community, and he calls her a bitch...im appauled at the fact, its almost like attacking someone because they dont agree with a democrat, ideals and personal beliefs is what makes america, well america, and perez seems to have and childish mindset about things.


----------



## avengedsevenfold (May 11, 2009)

Stoney, how come an anti-gay person says they don't agree with homosexuality that you pro-gay people have to say that we must be 11? I mean come on, can't you pro-gay people come up with any better comebacks?

Anyways, no need for argument when i'm about to light up and drink some beer.

You're entitled to your opinion, and i'm entitled to my own. All I ask is that everybody comes to their very OWN opinions and views and think for themselves. Peace.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 11, 2009)

No, you're the one who started the whole, "what, is the original poster 10?"thing.I just responded in kind.Of course you're entitled to your opinion.But you don't have to come across as a complete ass to make it known, right?


avengedsevenfold said:


> Stoney, how come an anti-gay person says they don't agree with homosexuality that you pro-gay people have to say that we must be 11? I mean come on, can't you pro-gay people come up with any better comebacks?
> 
> Anyways, no need for argument when i'm about to light up and drink some beer.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion, and i'm entitled to my own. All I ask is that everybody comes to their very OWN opinions and views and think for themselves. Peace.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 11, 2009)

Sometimes, the fun for those guys is seeing how badly they can piss people off...


----------



## budsmoker87 (May 12, 2009)

my opinion-

if a guy is sexually turned on by a woman only (achieves an erection/becomes sexually aroused) he's straight

if a guy is sexually turned on by both, he's bi

i've heard 2 girls, one claim herself bi and one lesbian, that theyre more sexually attracted to guys but experience deeper intmacy *w/girls*

i dont really get that sometimes. I keep it simple lol. but o well


----------



## Jimmy Luffnan (May 12, 2009)

Interesting thread....lol

First of all Id like to say.... I have nothing against homosexuals.

If you have an sexual and emotional attraction to the same sex... and not the opposite... then follow what you feel is right.

It is a wonderful thing that in today's day and age that a person can actually 'come out' about their sexuality and be comfortable than in the past when it was taboo and forbidden... and the person would go through their lives secretly living a lie and just doing 'whats normal'... so if its how you feel deep down and your not hurting anybody... then be open that you are gay

But...

Bisexuality makes no sense to me...
In my eyes, what makes you a homosexual is you chemical impulses or how you have been manipulated (how you have been raised) will decide why you feel what you do....

Being Bisexual to me is not 'chemical' but choice... for how can you biologically be attracted to both sexes?

It would seem that in a way.. you simply cant make you mind up... or somehow want the best of both worlds?

Being in today's sexuality and freedom to express sexuality is a double edged sword.... on one hand it gives people who have different sexual fantasies or preference a chance to explore without ridicule.... but at the same time... with the help of the media no doubt... really confuses alot of young people about their sexualities..... thus where I think Bisexuality begins to thrive.... and is simply a confusion of mind as to what your natural impulses are telling you....

Be gay, be straight.... but if you are Bi... then you need to have a good think about who you really are when it comes to sexuality... imo


----------



## toyxrazor (May 15, 2009)

I think that doesn't make them bi or gay. "Pansexual" is commonly deemed as Bisexual because the person will find themselves attracted to both men and women... {The diff. between bi's and pansexuals= Bi:likes the woman/man because they're a woman/man/ Pansexual:likes the person regardless of the penis or lack of.}

Also, just because you got it on with another of the samesex, doesn't mean you're not heterosexual. 

{Example: you're stoned off yer ass and sittin' around with your bestfriend (samesex) and you're horny. So you get it on.} Does sex automatically make you gay? Nyuuuu... 

If you made a habbit of it, say dating multiple people of the same sex, then I think that would make you either pansexual or bisexual. 

{Holy sheet... I make little to no sense when stoned...} Oh well xDD


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 15, 2009)

Interesting answer.However, I've never been stoned enough to do a swan dive into a bearded clam.Maybe I'm smoking the wrong shit,lol.


toyxrazor said:


> I think that doesn't make them bi or gay. "Pansexual" is commonly deemed as Bisexual because the person will find themselves attracted to both men and women... {The diff. between bi's and pansexuals= Bi:likes the woman/man because they're a woman/man/ Pansexual:likes the person regardless of the penis or lack of.}
> 
> Also, just because you got it on with another of the samesex, doesn't mean you're not heterosexual.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 15, 2009)

... I have. 

But I've never been so high/drunk that I've found compelled to (pardon the pun) manhandle a dick in front of me.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 15, 2009)

Oh, I have, lol.


CanadianCoyote said:


> ... I have.
> 
> But I've never been so high/drunk that I've found compelled to (pardon the pun) manhandle a dick in front of me.


----------



## toyxrazor (May 15, 2009)

It's all about the pr0n... 
>:] the Bondage* pr0n. 

muahahaha! [+off to "take my own advice"+]

"here, kitty kitty..."

xD



Stoney McFried said:


> Interesting answer.However, I've never been stoned enough to do a swan dive into a bearded clam.Maybe I'm smoking the wrong shit,lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 15, 2009)

Uh,oh, someone's legs are about to be made into a necklace.


toyxrazor said:


> It's all about the pr0n...
> >:] the Bondage* pr0n.
> 
> muahahaha! [+off to "take my own advice"+]
> ...


----------



## Captn (May 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh,oh, someone's legs are about to be made into a necklace.


So what about a guy who mostly likes guys, but occasionally hooks up with women. When the subject of my own sexuality comes up, I identify as gay. When my friends bring up the women I've been with, I concede that I'm _technically_ bisexual. Sometimes I meet women I'm attracted to. I never really persue women, but A LOT of women flirt with me. Because flirting is fun (and I'm good at it, lol) I flirt back, which occasionally leads to more than flirting. Thats usually how it happens. For the record, I'm always upfront with women about my sexuality, and I try to make them understand its not going to go anywhere. I just couldn't be with a woman "full time". You were right in you're earlier post Stoney, you really can't compete, lol.


----------



## cream8 (May 21, 2009)

if women think your gay its non threatening and they let there guard down...soon as that happens.....gotcha bitch! pretty much a pick up tactic learned from that devil book the game


----------



## Captn (May 21, 2009)

These are generally women who don't know me, and don't know I'm gay. And people, especially straight people, rarely guess that I'm gay. They're usually surprised, and usually think I'm kidding at first. Gay people have gadar, so they know sometimes.


----------



## cream8 (May 21, 2009)

peace respect


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

Uh, what did I say earlier?Aerobics instructor,lol.


Captn said:


> So what about a guy who mostly likes guys, but occasionally hooks up with women. When the subject of my own sexuality comes up, I identify as gay. When my friends bring up the women I've been with, I concede that I'm _technically_ bisexual. Sometimes I meet women I'm attracted to. I never really persue women, but A LOT of women flirt with me. Because flirting is fun (and I'm good at it, lol) I flirt back, which occasionally leads to more than flirting. Thats usually how it happens. For the record, I'm always upfront with women about my sexuality, and I try to make them understand its not going to go anywhere. I just couldn't be with a woman "full time". You were right in you're earlier post Stoney, you really can't compete, lol.


----------



## topknot (May 23, 2009)

man, too many rules to being straight. and i dont know about you, but i despise rules.


----------



## dregs (May 27, 2009)

I am an openly gay man and have been with my partner for going on 16 years. We are happy and comfortable with who we are. But with saying that I would like to make some points. 

Back in the old days, I would have given ANYTHING to be straight and to just have a family. I am in my thirties now and long for children of my own but the process of adoption is expensive and lengthly and so isn't some sort of surrogate. I am lucky that I live in a very progressive state and my rights have been looked out for and a few years ago we were able to marry. 

On the subject of Marriage, I was not all that big on the term "marriage", if the neo-cons want that term to themselves then so be it, but then EVERYONE should have a civil union and if you want a binding in the eyes of the church then you goto a church and get "Married". But anyone who things that civil unions are "Good Enough" really should put on some reading glasses and do some research. In many cases until recently civil unions fell down in a LOT of places, like visitation rights at hospitals, healthcare, maturtinity leave for spouses, Will disputes, etc. If this is all corrected I am ok with the term Civil union. 

As far as the OP, I think I agree with what someone else said, Everyone is on a sliding scale and fit some where in the middle. Its not all black or white, we are all varying shades of grey. 

I respect anyone who is willing to come out on this type of board and proclaim and openly talk about this subject with any kind of civil tongue. Open discussion is the core of the progressive movement. +rep to the OP for having a pair (or not in this case  )

-D


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 28, 2009)

dregs said:


> Back in the old days, I would have given ANYTHING to be straight and to just have a family.
> 
> -D


A few years ago, this was my state of mind. I didn't wanna be gay... I wanted to be 'normal', and I figured I could make myself be normal if I tried hard enough. I learned the hard way that... I couldn't. For awhile I was consumed with guilt and a sense of failure, and it was really quite recently (within the last 2-3 years) that I've come accept myself and my homosexuality. 

... My point is I know that feeling.


----------



## starsailor (Jun 19, 2009)

I am gay.

Sometimes, if the opportunity arises I have sex with women. 

I am still gay though. 

I did the bisexual thing for a while, but ultimately I am still gay. Went with a woman about 3 months ago. Was fabulous, just as I remember.

Still gay though and very happy about it.


----------



## Smokin24/7 (Jun 19, 2009)

They would be Bi


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 19, 2009)

cream8 said:


> it seems like its the american way to name something and put it inside a box. gay, bi, straight....to me it doesnt matter...then again i dont really live the american way


 I got to this post and it says alot. labels, labels. I know it can get confusing but back to basics. We are all people if we spend to much time labeling and even more time trying to make sense of them we are cheating ourselves.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Labels aren't necessarily a bad thing...it's just a way to identify something.It's all in context.Words are hollow, and you can fill them with whatever meaning you like.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 23, 2009)

Word!!


----------



## dahamma (Jun 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Labels aren't necessarily a bad thing...it's just a way to identify something.It's all in context.Words are hollow, and you can fill them with whatever meaning you like.


Exactly, here's a few labels that I don't want to hear out of a potential sex partner... HIV positive... HEP C positive.... Herpes...I'm a Carrier... WTF is that. On a side note, there is no such thing as a BI dude. He's gay no 2 way's about it ... pardon the pun with the 2way's


----------

